# Next Competition



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was wondering if you could all do me a favour (everyone you know as well)
I entered the competition to become a model for next!! the only problem is that I never received an e-mail to confirm that I was in. Anyway I've just looked now and I am in the bunch but with no votes.

Could you please get everyone to vote for me  - it's on ******** http://www.********.com/nextonline?v=app_7146470109&viewas=609064082

Rach xx (Rachel Lowther) 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've vote for you, good luck hun


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've voted for you too


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

voted for you x


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Voted for you.  Good luck


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i've voted for you


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Voted!

Sue


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Aww thanks alot everybody - much appreciated


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've voted for you!  Lovely picture you deserve to win!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I was just wondering how the competition was going?

Tina xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry I did't reply earlier but they never told you how it was going or where you were positioned oly the top 50 were listed. never got anywhere but thanks for voting

Rach xx


----------

